# Canadian ready to lead NATO forces in Kandahar



## RackMaster (Apr 11, 2008)

Should be an interesting year.

Stay safe brothers!



> *Canadian ready to lead NATO forces in Kandahar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Apr 11, 2008)

Good luck. 

Now if we could only disband NATO and fight the war the way it needs to be.


----------



## car (Apr 11, 2008)

I wonder what GEN McNeil is gonna do. Retire? Take over NATO?


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 11, 2008)

I think the head spot at NATO is due for a change soon.


----------

